# High Cheekbones



## christinita (Jan 8, 2011)

I am not 100% sure how you can tell. If your cheekbones are above your cheeks when you smile, I guess then they're considered high, right?


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 30, 2011)

If they stick out the most right under your eye, in the area where you would normally highlight your face, then you have high cheekbones.


----------

